# [S] Keine Tastatur und Maus unter X mit systemd

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem Systemupdate + Kernelunpdate habe ich keine Tastatur und Maus mehr unter X

Kernel 3.16.x gdm und gnome bzw. cinnamon bzw. per startx in der Konsole.

Was ich schon gemacht habe:

emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)

revdep-rebuild

emerge @preserved-rebuild

Leider keine Besserung. Was kann man noch tun?

GrüßeLast edited by Tinitus on Sat Sep 20, 2014 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ein 

emerge xf86-input-evdev hat das Problem gelöst. Irgendwie ist wohl der Treiber und noch ein Paket beim Update gelöscht worden...

----------

## Josef.95

Dann fehlt dir wahrscheinlich

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

in der make.conf

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe da folgendes:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

Sollte das keyboard und mouse jetzt weg?

----------

## Klaus Meier

keyboard und mouse hat man früher mal gehabt. Aktuell sollte evdev für Tastatur und Maus seinen Dienst tun. Kann schon sein, dass es daran lag. Weil, entweder keyboard und mouse oder evdev.

Wirf keyboard und mouse mal raus, dann sollte es mit evdev alleine funktionieren.

----------

